# Test Cutting?



## Stan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello all.  I was wondering if anyone who uses a bolo or other live blade in their training has engaged in any test cutting?  If so, what are some training techniques, what makes a good target, etc.  If using tatami, I would assume that the thickness would differ from that use in kenjitsu tameshigiri.  I would eventually like to practice the anyos with cutting targets set up in such locations to allow me to practice my cuts while in motion.  Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Stan,

Welcome to MartialTalk and thanks for posting!!!

I have done some test cutting mainly with the basic striking styles which is what the anyos are based on.

Take care,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Wes Tasker (Feb 17, 2006)

I've done test cutting within the context of the Filipino and Indonesian martial arts that I practice.  The best training you can do is just to start cutting things...  Always remembering that the key to any succesful "cut" is grip, blade angle, and good mechanics.  If one or more of those are off - things don't quite work like they should.  One of the best targets to start with is cardboard mailing tubes.  I'd start with 3" or 4" thick and 4' tall.  You can make stands pretty easy for that at varying heights.  It'll tell you if your cut was good or not with very little mess and they are fairly inexpensive compared to cutting mats.  You can find them in bulk from major shipping supply outlets - like Uline for instance.  Other targets besides mats are:

- water filled 2 litre soda bottles
- rolled up newspaper (soaked in water)
- those round styrofoam "pool noodles" 

I hope this helps.

-wes tasker


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2006)

Wes Tasker said:
			
		

> I've done test cutting within the context of the Filipino and Indonesian martial arts that I practice. The best training you can do is just to start cutting things... Always remembering that the key to any succesful "cut" is grip, blade angle, and good mechanics. If one or more of those are off - things don't quite work like they should. One of the best targets to start with is cardboard mailing tubes. I'd start with 3" or 4" thick and 4' tall. You can make stands pretty easy for that at varying heights. It'll tell you if your cut was good or not with very little mess and they are fairly inexpensive compared to cutting mats. You can find them in bulk from major shipping supply outlets - like Uline for instance. Other targets besides mats are:
> 
> - water filled 2 litre soda bottles
> - rolled up newspaper (soaked in water)
> ...


Great Posts, Wes!!!

The only thing that I can add is safety first!!!


----------



## Wes Tasker (Feb 17, 2006)

Palusut-

Good call....  Safety is always an important consideration.  Always keep a good first-aid kit handy.  Make sure you have plenty of Yunnan Paiyao handy as well, any time blades are out and about  

-wes tasker


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Wes,

Respectfully speaking, what is Yunnan Paiyao?

Much thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Wes Tasker (Feb 17, 2006)

Palusut-

Sorry about that...  It's a traditional chinese patent medicine that helps stop bleeding.  You can buy it in pill or powder form (I always have both around...).  It's fairly inexpensive, and a must have anytime there's a chance of someone getting cut.  The first aid kit I have for teaching is about 90% chinese medicine anyway, but this stuff is great.  You can take it in pill form to help recover from general injuries as well, but it's mainly used (both internally and externally) to help stop bleeding.  It shouldn't be used internally by women who are pregnant or people on blood thinners.  If you google it, you can easily find places to order it.  

-wes tasker


----------



## Stan (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I have not started cutting yet, but I'm trying to be more conscious in my Arnis of when I'm training the stick (as an impact weapon) and when I'm training the sword.  I figure that the best way to know if I'm cutting correctly (as opposed to striking) is to get a bolo and cut.  I recently saw my teacher's CAS Iberia bolo and I'm thinking about getting one for myself.  And yes, I will always remember safety!:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 17, 2006)

Wes Tasker said:
			
		

> Palusut-
> 
> Sorry about that... It's a traditional chinese patent medicine that helps stop bleeding. You can buy it in pill or powder form (I always have both around...). It's fairly inexpensive, and a must have anytime there's a chance of someone getting cut. The first aid kit I have for teaching is about 90% chinese medicine anyway, but this stuff is great. You can take it in pill form to help recover from general injuries as well, but it's mainly used (both internally and externally) to help stop bleeding. It shouldn't be used internally by women who are pregnant or people on blood thinners. If you google it, you can easily find places to order it.
> 
> -wes tasker


Thanks Wes!!!


----------

